# What the numbers mean



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi, i remember readign a thread a while ago that explained what the numbers in Look models mean, eg one numnber the series, another whether CF or Alu etc another that was lugged or not... this is vaguenes of what I remember. I am sure it was here, but can't find for looking anywhere on the old net...so maybe I was just imagining it...? Anyone have any idea of what I'm talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2015)

Is this it?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/look-585-595-demand-291773-2.html#post4466217


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes! Cheers, been doing my head in trying to find that, haha


----------

